# violist = βιολίστας, παίκτης βιόλας, αλτίστας



## Ambrose (Aug 8, 2010)

Υπάρχει το εξής ασυνήθιστο πρόβλημα. Στα Ελληνικά έχουμε τις λέξεις βιολιστής και βιολονίστας που σημαίνουν και οι δύο το ίδιο πράγμα: αυτόν που παίζει το βιολί.

Στα Αγγλικά έχουν τον violinist που είναι αυτός που παίζει το βιολί, αλλά και το violist που παίζει την βιόλα. Ψάχνω για απόδοση του violist στα Ελληνικά. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να μην υπάρχει, μάλλον εμένα μού διαφεύγει αυτή τη στιγμή. Βλέπω κάποια ευρήματα στο διαδίκτυο για τον βιολίστα, αλλά στα λεξικά τίποτα.

Κι ένα ωραίο ντουέτο βιολιού-βιόλας, για να δούμε live τις διαφορές μεταξύ τους:


----------



## wings (Aug 8, 2010)

*violist = βιολίστας*

βιολίστας


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 8, 2010)

Ναι, ζήτησα κάποια έγκυρη πηγή, αν υπάρχει. Άσε που στο διαδίκτυο πολλοί λένε βιολίστας και εννοούν βιολονίστας και γίνεται αλαλούμ.


----------



## wings (Aug 8, 2010)

΄Για δες εδώ. Είναι από ανακοίνωση του υπουργείου πολιτισμού. Και εδώ από την Ελευθεροτυπία. Επίσης, εδώ από Το Βήμα, όπου αναφέρει και βιολονίστες, άρα μάλλον ξέρουν να τους ξεχωρίσουν.


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2010)

Όσοι λένε μαζί βιολίστας και βιολιστής ή βιολίστας και βιολονίστας δείχνουν να ξέρουν τη διαφορά. Ας τους εμπιστευτούμε.


Και προσθήκη:


sapere_aude said:


> Και ένα από τα αναρίθμητα ανέκδοτα για τους παίκτες βιόλας:
> Q. Define a true gentleman.
> A. One who can play the viola, but won't.



:)


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 8, 2010)

Σ' ευχαριστώ wings. Πριν ανοίξω τη συζήτηση, έψαξα το διαδίκτυο, καθώς και το ΛΚΝ, το ΛΝΕΓ και το Αντιλεξικό του Βοσταντζόγλου που τα έχω εύκαιρα. Και μού έκανε εντύπωση ότι σε κανένα από αυτά, δεν βρήκα λημματογραφημένο δόκιμο όρο για τον παίκτη της βιόλας! 

Δεν θα μού έκανε εντύπωση ο όρος βιολίστας, άλλωστε είναι λογικό: viola->violist=βιολίστας. Αλλά πότε και πώς;

Edit. @nickel: δεν είναι ζήτημα εμπιστοσύνης, αλλά κυρίως περιέργειας για την προέλευση και εγκυρότητα του όρου. Και λίγα είναι τα ποιοτικά ευρήματα.


----------



## wings (Aug 8, 2010)

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον nickel. Τι εννοείς με το πότε και πώς; Πότε προέκυψε η λέξη ή κάτι άλλο;


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 8, 2010)

Μα το εξήγησα ήδη. Η λέξη δεν υπάρχει στα λεξικά (τα δικά μου τουλάχιστον). Ίσως οι λεξικογράφοι να ξέρουν περισσότερα.


----------



## wings (Aug 8, 2010)

Ίσως τους διέφυγε να την εντάξουν σε λεξικά. Αλλά στο θέμα αυτό πιο αρμόδιος είναι ο nickel.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 8, 2010)

Γι' αυτό κάνουμε αυτή τη συζήτηση. Απόδοση επισήμως δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει! Αλλά να ξεχάσουν να την λημματογραφήσουν, όταν έχουν ήδη λημματογραφήσει τον βιολονίστα και τον βιολοντσελίστα, περίεργο δεν είναι; 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, κοιτάζω το λήμμα violist στα G-word και Magenta και τα δύο λένε παίκτης βιόλας. Άρα στα Αγγλοελληνικά λεξικά ήταν ήδη λημματογραφημένη και δεν είχαν απόδοση στα Ελληνικά.


----------



## wings (Aug 8, 2010)

Να που υπάρχει κάποια απόδοση, λοιπόν, έστω και περιφραστική.


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2010)

Η Μουσικοπαιδεία έχει τον _βιολίστα_ σε πολλά λήμματα, αλλά χωριστό λήμμα έχει μόνο για τον _βιολιστή_ (όπου δεν υπάρχει _βιολίστας_):

*βιολιστής*
ο μουσικός που παίζει βιολί. Στη λαϊκή γλώσσα λέγεται και "βιολιτζής", όρος που όμως σημαίνει όχι μόνο τον εκτελεστή βιολιού αλλά και τον οποιονδήποτε μουσικό που, οργανωμένος αυτοσχέδια σε μικρό οργανικό Σύνολο, προσέρχεται να παίξει στα Κέντρα ή σε γάμους και πανηγύρια των χωριών. Έτσι ερμηνεύεται και η έκφραση "βαράτε βιολιτζήδες!...": "να παίξουν τα όργανα!...". Εκτός του "βιολιτζή", άλλα λαϊκά συνώνυμα είναι: "βιολατζής", "βιόλατζης", "βγιλιτζής", "αβγιολτζής", "βιολάτορας" (Κρήτη), "βιελάτουρας" (Καστέλι Κισσάμου), "βιελουτζής" (Ζάκυνθος), "βιολάρης" και "βιολαράς" (Κύπρος), "διολιντζής" και "διολιστής" (Εύβοια), κ.λπ. "Mε το βιολί σου ξύπνησες τη λεβεντιά του κόσμου, κι η Ρωμιοσύνη μια ψυχή μεσ' στο βιολί σου ζει" (Κ. Παλαμάς). ​
Να μας δάνειζε τον _βιολατζή_ για τη λαϊκή χρήση... Πάντως είναι αρκετά παλιά η λέξη, πριν το ίντερνετ. Αλλά και τα περισσότερα λεξικά μας είναι πριν από το ίντερνετ. Μη συγχίζεσαι που δεν την έχουν τα λεξικά. Να χαίρεσαι που το ανακάλυψες.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 8, 2010)

nickel said:


> Πάντως είναι αρκετά παλιά η λέξη, πριν το ίντερνετ. Αλλά και τα περισσότερα λεξικά μας είναι πριν από το ίντερνετ. Μη συγχίζεσαι που δεν την έχουν τα λεξικά. Να χαίρεσαι που το ανακάλυψες.



Με έτρωγε εδώ και καιρό και ήθελα να ρωτήσω τους ειδικούς, αλλά το ξέχναγα μέχρι που μού το ξαναθύμισε ο Μότσαρτ κι ο Μπασμέτ (τον οποίο όλοι αποφεύγουν να χαρακτηρίσουν βιολίστα, αλλά τον αποκαλούν "πρώτη βιόλα", "σολίστ της βιόλας" κλπ). Η μόνη ένδειξη ότι η λέξη είναι προ ίντερνετ είναι το προ Χριστού βιογραφικό του Φιλοκτήτη Οικονομίδη.  Aν υποθέσουμe βέβαια ότι είναι γραμμένο εκείνη την εποχή! Όσο για την Μουσικοπαιδεία, αν ήταν ο Πάπυρος, θα πήγαινα πάσο. Προς το παρόν, θα μού επιτρέψεις να αμφισβητήσω την εγκυρότητά της.

@wings: τέτοιου είδους περιφραστικές αποδόσεις (παίκτης τάδε μουσικού οργάνου), υπάρχουν για όλα τα όργανα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2010)

Είναι σαν τον κορνετίστα, που τον έχουν τα λεξικά, ενώ τον παίκτη του κόρνου, τον κορνίστα, δεν τον βλέπω.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 8, 2010)

Πάντως, είναι ενδιαφέρον το γεγονός ότι το βιογραφικό του Φιλοκτήτη Οικονομίδη από τις Μελωδικές Ασκήσεις (Σολφέζ) του *1933*, λέει ότι συμμετείχε ως βιολιστής στην Ορχήστρα του Ωδείου Αθηνών από το 1904, ενώ από το 1909 συμμετείχε στην ίδια ορχήστρα ως "*σόλο βιόλα*".

Η εξήγηση είναι μάλλον απλή: τα έγχορδα τελειοποιήθηκαν τον 17ο αιώνα στην Ευρώπη, στην Ελλάδα δεν υπήρχε τέτοια μουσική εκείνους τους αιώνες, η βιόλα σαν όργανο έχει σχεδόν πάντα δευτερεύουσα θέση σε σχέση με το βιολί και το τσέλλο (παρόλο που είναι ένα πανέμορφο όργανο) -με εξαίρεση κυρίως κάποια έργα του μπαρόκ- και μάλλον κάπως έτσι πρέπει να έμεινε ο παίκτης της βιόλας ...αβάφτιστος! Μια δική μου λογική εικασία... 

Edit: Μια άλλη πιθανή εξήγηση είναι ότι οι δύο λέξεις (βιολί & βιόλα), έχουν την ίδια ρίζα και η μεταφορά τους στα Ελληνικά δημιουργεί αμηχανία (και τώρα είδα αυτό που έγραψες παρακάτω).


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2010)

Επίσης και η ηχητική σχέση με τον _βιολιστή_, ο φόβος μήπως δεν καταλάβει σωστά ο άλλος, δίνει πλεονεκτήματα στην περιφραστική απόδοση. Γι' αυτό και στο .uk τα ευρήματα για violist και viola player είναι ισάριθμα.


----------



## sarant (Aug 8, 2010)

Πάντως, η λεξικογραφική τρύπα είναι εντυπωσιακή.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 8, 2010)

Είναι σύμπτωση που μόλις προχθές διάβασα για ένα νέο κουαρτέτο:
Το καλοκαίρι άκουσα στο Φεστιβάλ Παξών το κουαρτέτο «Τετρακτύς» που ίδρυσαν πέρυσι οι *βιολιστές *Γιώργος και Κωνσταντίνος Παναγιωτίδης, ο *βιολίστας *Αλι Μπαζεγκμέτζλερ και ο τσελίστας Δημήτρης Τραυλός.
http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&id=103016
​


----------



## Leximaniac (Aug 8, 2010)

Να ρίξω μια μικρή πετριά: η πρώτη βιόλα (ή πρώτο Χ, όπου Χ βάλτε όποιο μουσικό όργανο θέλετε φτάνει να έχει δική του ομάδα σε ορχήστρα) έχει διαφορά από το να είσαι σκέτο βιολίστας ή ό,τι άλλο. Η πρώτη θέση έχει σημασία γιατί εκεί παίζει πάντα ο καλύτερος από την ομάδα των αντίστοιχων οργάνων και συνήθως ο πρώτος έχει το επίπεδο σολίστα. 

Παραθέτω το μικρό σχόλιο από τη Βικιπαίδεια από το λήμμα chair: «An orchestra awards a musician a chair or seat based on ability. The best player in a particular section will receive "first chair," or the "principal seat." It is also common for this position to be known as 'first stand,' a reference to the portable lectern on which the musicians put their sheet music. However, the person who is first chair in the first violin section is usually referred to as the concertmaster in the USA or leader in the UK.»

Άρα είναι φυσικό όποιος φτάσει να είναι ο πρώτος βιολιστής ή βιολίστας να κάνει ιδιαίτερη μνεία γιαυτό στο βιογραφικό του.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 8, 2010)

Όλα αυτά που λέτε είναι ωραία και γνωστά. Αν μπορούσαμε να προσθέσουμε και κάποια έγκυρη πηγή όσον αφορά την προέλευση, ιστορία και το δόκιμο του όρου θα ήταν καλύτερα. Εκτός κι αν τον θεωρήσουμε νεολογισμό και το κλείσουμε εκεί το ζήτημα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Όλα αυτά που λέτε είναι ωραία και γνωστά. Αν μπορούσαμε να προσθέσουμε και κάποια έγκυρη πηγή όσον αφορά την προέλευση, ιστορία και το δόκιμο του όρου θα ήταν καλύτερα. Εκτός κι αν τον θεωρήσουμε νεολογισμό και το κλείσουμε εκεί το ζήτημα.


Τα λεξικά που χρησιμοποιούμε περισσότερο τώρα δεν φτιάχτηκαν ούτε σαν το παλιό ΟED (στείλτε, κόσμε, πληροφορίες για λέξεις που διαβάζετε) ούτε με ηλεκτρονικά σώματα κειμένων. Ακόμα και το σώμα που έχει συγκεντρώσει το ΙΕΛ το βάσισε σε μεγάλο βαθμό σε εφημερίδες και δυσκολεύτηκε πολύ με τους εκδοτικούς οίκους παρότι είχαν αρχίσει τότε αυτοί να στήνουν όλα τα βιβλία τους ψηφιακά. («Φοβόντουσαν μήπως γίνουν αντικείμενο πειρατείας», μας είπαν οι συντελεστές του ΙΕΛ σε σχετική συζήτηση. «Και γιατί δεν ζητήσατε να σας δώσουν το 10% από κάθε βιβλίο;» τους είπα, αλλά ήταν ήδη αργά.) 

Δεν ξέρω να υπάρχει ένα σωστό πλούσιο και ισορροπημένο σώμα για να χτίσει κανείς ένα λεξικό ή μια πολύ σοβαρή έρευνα. Το διαδίκτυο είναι ένα πολύ χρήσιμο εργαλείο με τα κουσούρια που ξέρουμε. Το Αντίστροφο Λεξικό δεν γνωρίζει ούτε άνδρα βιολίστα (αναζήτηση: _λίστας_) ούτε γυναίκα (αναζήτηση: _λίστα_). Το Σώμα του ΙΕΛ βρίσκει _(η) βιολίστα_ αλλά όχι _βιολίστας_. Και όταν στα λεξικά (Πάπυρο, ΛΝΕΓ, ΕΛΝΕΓ) βλέπεις πληροφορία για την πρώτη εμφάνιση λέξης (εκτός του ότι αυτό δεν είναι πάντα βέβαιο) οι περισσότερες πληροφορίες για την πρώτη εμφάνιση έχουν σχέση με τη δουλειά που είχε κάνει ο Κουμανούδης στο τέλος του 19ου αιώνα.

Βιαστικά όλα αυτά που σου λέω, κάποια μέρα πρέπει να τα δούμε πιο σφαιρικά και συγκροτημένα, αλλά πρέπει να γνωρίζουμε τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει καθώς μας προσφέρονται όλο και περισσότερες ψηφιοποιημένες πληροφορίες και πρέπει να ξέρουμε από πού μπορεί ο υπομονετικός ερευνητής να αντλήσει πληροφορίες, ποια είναι τα καλά και ποια τα αδύναμα σημεία των λεξικών, πώς μπορούμε να αξιοποιούμε το διαδίκτυο και ποιες απαιτήσεις μπορούμε να έχουμε για την εγκυρότητα ενός όρου.

Οι πληροφορίες που υπάρχουν για τον _βιολίστα_ θα ικανοποιούσαν έναν λεξικογράφο. Αλλά ίσως θα πρέπει να δούμε και με ποιες προϋποθέσεις μπαίνει μια λέξη στα λεξικά (πέρα από το πώς κατάφερε κοτζάμ _βιολίστας_ να _μην_ μπει).


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 8, 2010)

Μία διευκρίνιση: το corpus του Ινστιτούτου Επεξεργασίας του Λόγου αναφέρεται αποκλειστικά στην Κιμ Κασκασιάν, την μεγαλύτερη βιολίστα διεθνώς σήμερα (μαζί με τον Μπασμέτ). Προσωπικά, δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα στο να χρησιμοποιήσω τον συγκεκριμένο νεολογισμό. Απλά, καλό είναι βάζουμε τα πράγματα σε σωστή προοπτική. Ίδωμεν. Ίσως, κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον, όταν τα μεγάλα λεξικά αποφασίσουν να το λημματογραφήσουν, να μάθουμε περισσότερα.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 8, 2010)

Πάντως για το ΛΚΝ _βιολίστας_ είναι προφορικά ο _βιολιστής_: (προφ.) _βιολίστας_ αντί _βιολιστής_.


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω αν ίσχυε αυτό ποτέ, αλλά πιο πιθανό θεωρώ να μη σκέφτηκαν ότι έχει σχέση με τη βιόλα και όχι με το βιολί. Άλλωστε η θέση του ευρήματος στα επιθήματα μπορεί να δικαιολογήσει το λάθος. Περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον έχει το γεγονός ότι κάποιος το είχε στο σώμα του, αλλά δεν έκρινε σκόπιμο να φτιάξει σχετικό λήμμα. Ε, βέβαια, αν θεώρησαν ότι είναι σπάνιο συνώνυμο του _βιολιτζή_...


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 8, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Πάντως για το ΛΚΝ _βιολίστας_ είναι προφορικά ο _βιολιστής_: (προφ.) _βιολίστας_ αντί _βιολιστής_.



Γι' αυτό θα δεις σε ορισμένα διαδικτυακά ευρήματα να λένε βιολίστας και να αναφέρονται σε βιολονίστα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Γι' αυτό θα δεις σε ορισμένα διαδικτυακά ευρήματα να λένε βιολίστας και να αναφέρονται σε βιολονίστα.


Με το «γι' αυτό» δεν εννοείς ασφαλώς ότι επηρεάστηκαν από το λήμμα του ΛΚΝ, αλλά από την ευκολία με την οποία μπορεί να γίνει το μπέρδεμα.

Στο OED φαίνεται η λέξη να έχει ιστορία από το 1670, αλλά σημαίνει «a player on the viol or the viola», οπότε είναι και ο παίκτης της βιόλας ντα γκάμπα. Για να μην υπάρχει σύγχυση, στο ιταλοαγγλικό Oxford-Paravia, ιταλικό λήμμα *violista*, η αγγλική μετάφραση είναι *viola player*.

Τα τρία πιο πρόσφατα παραδείγματα στο OED:

*1894* _Daily News_ 5 Feb. 5/3 A large viol, so large that a boy was placed inside to sing the air while the violist played the bass.    *1977* _Gramophone_ Nov. 860/2, I prefer some details of phrasing and the greater warmth of the old Tchaikovsky Quartet which has Rudolf Barshai as violist.    *1978* _Oxford Times_ 3 Feb. 14 The splendid viola part reminds one of the fact that the composer was a violist.​


----------



## Zazula (Aug 8, 2010)

Η πλάκα είναι ότι το (παρωχημένο σήμερα) λόγιο συνώνυμο του _βιολιστής_ είναι _τετραχορδιστής_ (_τετράχορδον_ = _βιολί_), αλλά και η βιόλα τέσσερις χορδές έχει κι εκείνη. :) Τα παλιά λεξικά δίνουν για συνώνυμο της βιόλας τη λέξη _άλτο_, αλλά έχω την αίσθηση πως ούτε αυτή (που εδώ που τα λέμε δεν ξέρω και σε τι έκταση χρησιμοποιήθηκε στην πράξη για να δηλώσει τη βιόλα) έδωσε παράγωγη λέξη για τον οργανοπαίκτη της.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 8, 2010)

nickel said:


> Με το «γι' αυτό» δεν εννοείς ασφαλώς ότι επηρεάστηκαν από το λήμμα του ΛΚΝ



Το λήμμα καταγράφει τη γλωσσική πραγματικότητα. 

Από εκεί και πέρα, όλα τα έγχορδα αυτής της οικογένειας μέχρι τον 17ο αιώνα ονομάζονταν βιόλες. Στη συνέχεια τελειοποιήθηκαν κι εξειδικεύτηκαν. Άλλωστε, το βιολί προέρχεται από το violino, δηλ. μικρή βιόλα.

"A strong argument supporting the theory that violas came first has to do with the origin of instruments names. The term viola was used in Italy for all this types of instruments. The other names of the violin family instruments derive from it:

* viol+ino (diminutive), which means small viola, the soprano viola
* viol+one (augmentative), which means big viola, the bass viola
* viol+on +cello (smaller than violone), which means smaller bass viola. "

http://www.viola-in-music.com/history-of-the-viola.html

Ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι η γλώσσα μας δίνει την ιστορία της εξέλιξης αυτών των οργάνων. Στη Γαλλία, τη βιόλα ακόμα τη λένε *άλτο*.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 8, 2010)

Αίρεση της (δυνητικής) αμφισημίας της λ. _βιολίστας_: *αλτίστας*. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 8, 2010)

Ωραίο εύρημα. Τουλάχιστον έτσι γλιτώνουμε το μπλέξιμο. Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, η γαλλοτραφείς λένε αλτίστας, ενώ οι αγγλοτραφείς βιολίστας.


----------

